# Length of marriage?



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

It's been a while since i posted...my stbx and I were (i thought) working toward reconciliation and then wham! He pulled the rug out from under me (again). Divorce is now moving forward...amazing how ugly things can get in a short time. I want to get some sort of compensation as he abandoned the marriage...told me he was leaving, moved out, new place in less than a week...def falls under pa abandonment clause. 
Attorney I talked to says that due to the length of the marriage which was short (this is #2 btw), that I am not eligible for much. In stbx absence, I have accrued debt to upkeep the bills and house he left behind. I am angry but I am mostly hurt...he keeps calling it a "piece of paper" and I am disheartened in the fact that he may get yet another thing working in his favor. Any input?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

faithaqua said:


> It's been a while since i posted...my stbx and I were (i thought) working toward reconciliation and then wham! He pulled the rug out from under me (again). Divorce is now moving forward...amazing how ugly things can get in a short time. I want to get some sort of compensation as he abandoned the marriage...told me he was leaving, moved out, new place in less than a week...def falls under pa abandonment clause.
> Attorney I talked to says that due to the length of the marriage which was short (this is #2 btw), that I am not eligible for much. In stbx absence, I have accrued debt to upkeep the bills and house he left behind. I am angry but I am mostly hurt...he keeps calling it a "piece of paper" and I am disheartened in the fact that he may get yet another thing working in his favor. Any input?


Sorry things didn’t work out for you. 

Are you both working? Whose name is the house in?


----------



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

We are both working...he has 2 jobs, one of the, being his business which I assisted in getting established (I'm not on any of that paperwork) and the house is in my name.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

How did you assist in the creation of the business? Financial? Can you prove it? 

Is the property your homestead?


----------

